# «Μπέσα»; Ή «μεταξύ κατεργαραίων»;



## nickel (Jun 25, 2011)

Αντιγράφω, πρώτα απ΄όλα, ολόκληρο το χτεσινό σημείωμα του Κ. Ζούλα στην Καθημερινή:

*Η κατανόηση είναι μισή αρχοντιά*

Του Κωνσταντίνου Ζούλα

Kαι ξαφνικά το βρωμερό τούνελ μεταξύ της «Κ» και του Σταδίου Ειρήνης και Φιλίας, έλαμψε! Κάποιοι αποφάσισαν να το καθαρίσουν από τα αποτσίγαρα, τα μπουκάλια, το χαρτομάνι. Λες να διάβασαν τη σχετική κριτική μου, αναρωτήθηκα, αλλά ένα σημείωμα της Τροχαίας Πειραιά σκότωσε ακαριαία τον δημοσιογραφικό αυτοκομπασμό μου: «Παρακαλούμε μην σταθμεύετε από τις 26/6 ώς τις 4/7 και ώρες 06.00-22.00 στις εισόδους του ΣΕΦ, κάτω από τις γέφυρες και πέριξ της λίμνης λόγω των Special Olympics. Ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση».

Πόσο βλαξ αισθάνθηκα! Βέβαια! Αυτή είναι η αιτία που το τούνελ έβαλε τα καλά του, μονολόγησα, και η αμέσως επόμενη σκέψη μου ήταν ότι το κράτος μοιάζει τελικά με κάποιες σύζυγους (όχι τη δική μου...) που ψευτοτακτοποιούν το σπίτι μόνον όταν το επισκέπτεται η πεθερά.

Λίγο αργότερα, ωστόσο, ξαναδιάβασα πιο ψύχραιμα το σημείωμα. Ε, λοιπόν πιο γλυκιά, αυθόρμητη, ειλικρινή και κυρίως ελληνική ανακοίνωση είχα καιρό να δω. Προσέξτε: Η Τροχαία ζητεί την πρόσκαιρη κατανόησή των οδηγών να μην παρκάρουν πέριξ του ΣΕΦ, ενώ γνωρίζει ότι σε όλα τα σημεία που απαριθμεί, το παρκάρισμα απαγορεύεται αυστηρότατα! Επομένως τι ζητεί η Τροχαία επί της ουσίας; Θα το γράψω όπως, νομίζω, το σκέφτηκε ο διοικητής της. «Παιδιά, ξέρω ότι η περιοχή έχει πρόβλημα πάρκινγκ, όπως και σεις ξέρετε ότι κάνουμε τα στραβά μάτια και δεν σας γράφουμε. Αλλά επειδή τώρα έχουμε τους Αγώνες των παιδιών με νοητικά προβλήματα φύγετε και ελάτε πάλι στις 5 Ιουλίου».

Γνωρίζοντας την κριτική που θα δεχθώ, θέλω να συγχαρώ τον διοικητή. Διότι, αν η τόσο... ελληνική ανακοίνωσή του μεταφραζόταν σε μια γερμανική εφημερίδα ίσως κάποιοι νοήμονες αναγνώστες αντιλαμβάνονταν τους λόγους που εμείς οι «νότιοι» είναι εκ των πραγμάτων αδύνατον να γίνουμε ξαφνικά όμοιοι με τους «βόρειους». Οπως θα τους ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να καταλάβουν τους λόγους που από αύριο στο ΣΕΦ δεν θα υπάρχει... ψυχή από Ι.Χ. Οχι από φόβο μην μας κόψει η Τροχαία κάποιο πρόστιμο, αλλά από το φιλότιμό μας που άγγιξε η μπέσα του διοικητή. (Προφανώς δεν είναι τυχαίο που και οι δύο λέξεις -φιλότιμο και μπέσα- δύσκολα μεταφράζονται σε άλλη γλώσσα)...​
Όλα καλά, κι εγώ δεν θα ήθελα να αρχίσουμε να τηρούμε απαρέγκλιτα το γράμμα του νόμου και να χάσουμε την ουσία του δικαίου και της λογικής, δεν θα ήθελα να χαθεί εντελώς το «μεταξύ κατεργαραίων ειλικρίνεια» («there is honour among thieves»), αλλά το τελευταίο τι το ήθελε; Ως γνωστόν, και το φιλότιμο και η μπέσα (αλβανική λέξη, besa, «λόγος τιμής», «word of honour») έχουν αντίστοιχες σε όλες τις γλώσσες.


----------



## sarant (Jun 25, 2011)

Έχω τη φριχτήν υποψία ότι δεν συνειδητοποιεί πως η μπέσα δεν είναι αυτόχθων ελληνική λέξη. Ευτυχώς όμως κρατάει πισινή και λέει "δύσκολα μεταφράζονται" και όχι "δεν υπάρχουν".

Έχουμε όμως νήμα με αποδόσεις του φιλότιμου στα ξένα; Στα γαλλικά είναι amour-propre νομίζω.


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2011)

Λίγο παραδίπλα, αλλά όχι μακριά: φέρνω / ρίχνω / πιάνω (κάποιον) στο φιλότιμο


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 25, 2011)

Κι εγώ έχω την αίσθηση ότι από τύχη και μόνο δεν έγραψε ο δημοσιογράφος πως λέξεις σαν τη "μπέσα" δεν υπάρχουν σ' άλλη γλώσσα. Κρίμα (:devil:), γιατί τότε θα γέλαγε με το δίκιο του και το παρδαλό κατσίκι.


----------



## Zoulas (Jun 28, 2011)

Αγαπητοί κύριοι. Ο λόγος που θέλησα να γίνω μέλος στην παρέα σας είναι για να σας ευχαριστήσω που βλέπω συχνά να σχολιάζονται στην ιστοσελίδα σας κάποια σημειώματά μου στην Καθημερινή. Δευτερευόντως για να σας εκμυστηρευθώ πως κάποιες φορές κι εγώ εντόπισα εκ των υστέρων από σας κάποια λάθη μου, γεγονός όχι τυχαίο σε μια εποχή που όχι μόνον οι «δάσκαλοι», αλλά και οι διορθωτές στις εφημερίδες έχουν εκλείψει. Κατά τα λοιπά θα ήθελα να σας συζητήσω να είστε μεν αυστηροί, αλλά όχι και είρωνες με όσους χειριζόμαστε δημοσίως και καθημερινά την ελληνική γνώσσα. Και πολύ περισσότεροι με όσους διακρίνετε ότι «ταλαιπωρούμε» και «ταλαιπωρούμαστε» από ένα κείμενό μας πριν το «στείλουμε» για δημοσίευση. Αλίμονο π.χ αν δεν ήξερα ότι η λέξη μπέσα ήταν αλβανική (μπέσα για μπέσα στο λέω Rogerie), ενώ προφανές είναι επίσης ότι ο στόχος του σημειώματός μου ήταν να υπαινιχθώ και την ειλικρίνεια μεταξύ κατεργαραίων. Μετά τιμής Κων. Ζούλας Υ.Γ. Εξυπακούεται πως αν δεν χωρεί δημοσιογράφος στο site σας είμαι πρόθυμος να αποχωρήσω ή και να με... αποχωρήσετε.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 28, 2011)

Καλώς όρισες, Zoulas! Φυσικά και χωράει δημοσιογράφος στη Λεξιλογία. Δεν έχει σημασία που πολλοί από μας είμαστε μεταφραστές, υπάρχουν και πάρα πολλοί που δεν είναι.

Για την ουσία του θέματος, ας σου απαντήσουν οι αρμόδιοι :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2011)

Καλωσήρθατε, φίλτατε. Χαίρομαι για την ευαισθησία που επιδεικνύετε, και τη γλωσσική και τη δημοσιογραφική. Δυστυχώς, κι εμείς δεν είμαστε άγγελοι, κι εμείς ολισθαίνουμε καμιά φορά σε αχρείαστες ειρωνείες σε βάρος απόντων, ακόμα κι αν απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου η ειρωνεία στα μεταξύ μας σχόλια. Η ειρωνεία αλλά και οι πολύ χειρότερες επιθέσεις που φιλοξενούνται στο διαδίκτυο και γεμίζουν αυτόν τον ευρύτερο δημόσιο λόγο είναι ένα πρόβλημα καινούργιο που δύσκολα μπορούμε να διαχειριστούμε ακόμα στον τεχνολογικό μας πολιτισμό. Μόνο αν δημιουργηθούν νέοι κώδικες τιμής θα αλλάξουν αυτά τα πράγματα· ως τότε έχουμε μπροστά μας πολλά χρόνια ταλαιπωρίας. (Κατά τ' άλλα, φαντάζομαι να έχετε αντιληφθεί ότι κάποιοι αγαπάμε τα γραφτά σας και βρίσκουμε αφορμή τα γλωσσικά για να στείλουμε να σας διαβάσουν.)
:)

Σας αφήνω, είναι η ώρα που θα μου κατεβάσουν τους διακόπτες, αν πιστέψω το εξελόφυλλο της ΔΕΗ.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 29, 2011)

Zoulas said:


> Αλίμονο π.χ αν δεν ήξερα ότι η λέξη μπέσα ήταν αλβανική (μπέσα για μπέσα στο λέω Rogerie), ενώ προφανές είναι επίσης ότι ο στόχος του σημειώματός μου ήταν να υπαινιχθώ και την ειλικρίνεια μεταξύ κατεργαραίων.



Κύριε Ζούλα, εφόσον κρίνετε ότι το σχόλιό μου υπήρξε αθέμιτα ειρωνικό, σας ζητώ συγγνώμη (αν το επιθυμείτε μπορώ να το διαγράψω αμέσως ή μάλλον να παρακαλέσω να διαγραφεί αμέσως). Θα ήθελα πάντως να σας διαβεβαιώσω ότι η εσφαλμένη (όπως αποδεικνύεται) ειρωνική υπόθεσή μου δεν στηρίχθηκε σε οποιαδήποτε προκατάληψη, αλλά στον τρόπο διατύπωσης της φράσης. Εν πάση περιπτώσει, πιθανώς κάποιοι είμαστε υπέρ το δέον αυστηροί με τους έμπειρους δημοσιογράφους και ειδικά με αυτούς που με την άποψή τους διαμορφώνουν την κοινή γνώμη. Επιπροσθέτως, όσοι ασχολούμαστε επαγγελματικά με περισσότερες της μίας γλώσσες έχουμε αντιληφθεί ότι δεν υπάρχουν λέξεις μιας γλώσσας χωρίς το αντίστοιχό τους στις άλλες, ούτε γλώσσες πιο πλούσιες από τις άλλες (και άρα γλώσσες φορείς πιο εκλεπτυσμένων πολιτισμών ή "ανώτερων" αξιών απ' ό,τι οι υπόλοιπες). Βεβαίως, κάθε γλώσσα διαθέτει τις εμβληματικές λέξεις της, αυτές που ταυτίζονται τόσο με αξίες ώστε να δημιουργούν την (εσφαλμένη) εντύπωση του δυσμετάφραστου ή αδύνατου να μεταφραστεί (κι αυτό αφορά ζωντανές και νεκρές γλώσσες, τα παραδείγματα είναι πολλά από την οξιτανική parratge ως την παλαιοπερσική arta).

Ελπίζω να μην μου κρατάτε κακία :). Και, φυσικά, καλώς ορίσατε κι από μένα!


----------



## sarant (Jun 29, 2011)

Και από μένα το καλωσόρισμα -αλλά να πιαστώ από μια άλλη φράση: το ότι έχουν εκλείψει οι διορθωτές στις εφημερίδες ισχύει γενικά;


----------



## Zoulas (Jun 29, 2011)

Αφού με καλωσορίζετε -και σας ευχαριστώ- θα σας αποκαλύψω και τον τρίτο λόγο της ένταξής μου στην παρέα σας. Διασκεδάζω αφάνταστα εδώ και αρκετό καιρό που σας ανακάλυψα τις συζητήσεις σας και κυρίως τις χιουμοριστικές «διαφωνίες» σας. Θα σας έλεγα, μάλιστα, ότι απώτερος σκοπός μου είναι και να σας «εκμεταλλευτώ» ζητώντας την άποψή σας για κάποια λέξη ή έκφραση που δεν βρίσκω στα λεξικά μου. 

@sarant οι διορθωτές στην «Κ» έχουν μειωθεί δραστικά και θα σας έλεγα με λύπη μου ότι λόγω φόρτου δουλειάς συχνά αναθέτουν τη δουλειά τους στις μηχανικές διορθώσεις του word. Στις δε περισσότερες εφημερίδες το επάγγελμα του διορθωτή έχει οριστικώς εκλείψει, τουλάχιστον όπως το θυμόμαστε όσοι προλάβαμε την εποχή προ της φωτοσύνθεσης που κατήργησε και το τελευταίο κοίταγμα των γραπτών μας από τους λινοτύπες.
@ Νickel, Alexandra, Rogerios Mην μου χαριστείτε στο επόμενο λάθος μου και το εννοώ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2011)

Εκμεταλλευτείτε μας ελεύθερα (και καλώς ορίσατε και από εμένα). :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2011)

Zoulas said:


> [...] Θα σας έλεγα, μάλιστα, ότι απώτερος σκοπός μου είναι και να σας «εκμεταλλευτώ» ζητώντας την άποψή σας για κάποια λέξη ή έκφραση που δεν βρίσκω στα λεξικά μου. [...]



Ειδικότητά μας (το κατά δύναμη, φυσικά) με έπαθλο την αγαλλίαση της ανακάλυψης. Καλωσήλθατε και μη διστάζετε. :)


----------



## sarant (Jun 29, 2011)

Zoulas said:


> @sarant οι διορθωτές στην «Κ» έχουν μειωθεί δραστικά και θα σας έλεγα με λύπη μου ότι λόγω φόρτου δουλειάς συχνά αναθέτουν τη δουλειά τους στις μηχανικές διορθώσεις του word. Στις δε περισσότερες εφημερίδες το επάγγελμα του διορθωτή έχει οριστικώς εκλείψει, τουλάχιστον όπως το θυμόμαστε όσοι προλάβαμε την εποχή προ της φωτοσύνθεσης που κατήργησε και το τελευταίο κοίταγμα των γραπτών μας από τους λινοτύπες.



Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση -το είχα υποψιαστεί ότι κυρίως ηλεκτρονική είναι η "διόρθωση", διότι έχουν αυξηθεί τα λάθη που φαίνονται σωστά, δηλ. που δεν τα κοκκινίζει ο αυτόματος διορθωτής, όπως π.χ. "Εναντίον του Πάγκαλου *βάλει* το ΚΚΕ" (Βήμα, χτες) ή "Σύγκ*λι*ση σύσκεψης" (Καθημερινή, προχτές).


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2011)

Το καταθέτω σαν υποσημείωση, γιατί δεν πιστεύω ότι χρειάζεται άλλο σχολιασμό. Εννοώ τη δήλωση Καρατζαφέρη στη Βουλή:

«Θέλουμε να μας σώσετε. Όχι μόνο από την οικονομική κατάρρευση αλλά και από την κατάρρευση της ελληνικής αξιοπρέπειας. Θα πάτε να τους πείτε πάνω ξεκάθαρα ότι *εμείς στη γλώσσα μας, την πλουσιότερη γλώσσα του κόσμου, έχουμε κάποιες λέξεις που δεν έχουν στο λεξιλόγιό τους όπως “μπέσα” και “φιλότιμο”*. Και οι αρχηγοί των πολιτικών κομμάτων που σας στηρίζουν έχουν και μπέσα και φιλότιμο. Υπογραφή δεν χρειάζεται».
http://www.megatv.com/megagegonota/summary.asp?catid=17532&subid=2&pubid=28117849


----------

